# First Air Platinum - Welches Gabelöl



## Clubber (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
aus den Serviceanleitungen und den Beiträgen konnte ich leider nicht ersehen, welches Gabelöl in die First Platinum (2011er Modell) kommt.
Für die Titan hab ich gelesen dass Standard 10W ist, gilt das auch für die First Platinum?

Gruss
Thomas

Hat mal irgendwer ne konkrete Antwort?
Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Ding sensibler im Ansprechverhalten zu kriegen - ohne Rucken beim Einfederbeginn?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

das hatten wir auf der Profilseite von RST schon geklärt.
RST hat ein 10W Gabelöl im Einsatz - man kann in die Gabel aber problemlos ein 7.5W Gabelöl fahren.
Im richtigen Winter bei Temperaturen um oder unter dem Gefrierpunkt gerne auch ein 5W (ist aber eher etwas für die ambitionierten, ein ständiger Ölwechsel  ).
Extrem wichtig ist wie auch auf der Profilseit vermerkt der Einsatz von möglichst *zähem Öl in der Luftkammer* - trocken gelaufene Luftgabeln gehen zwangweise kaputt und werden somit undicht. Eine Wartung von Luftgabeln ist relativ einfach und sollte unbeding in den empfohlenen Wartungsintervallen (siehe Bedienungsanleitung) durchgeführt werden. Das erspart jede Menge Arbeit und Ärger!
Eine trockene Gabel mit Öl befüllt läuft extrem viel feinfühliger.
Man kann für die Luftkammer etwas, wie wir in der Fertigung, ein Motorenöl einsetzen - RST nimmt 10W40 MOTOREX. Oder aber auch andere Schmierstoffe wie Redrum o.ä. (bei exotischen Schmierstoffen bitte die Verträglichkeit mit den Gabeldichtungen überprüfen - d.h. Dichtungen ausbauen und in den geplanten Schmierstoff einlegen; wenn nichts quillt oder auch auflöst wird es sicherlich passen).

Viel Spaß beim Service.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clubber (18. Februar 2014)

OK.
Danke für die Rückantwort.
Wahrscheinlich war ich einfach zu faul gründlich zu lesen.
Den Service hab ich mittlerweile schon gemacht - allerdings ohne Öl in der Luftkammer.
Muss ich dazu die Gabel nochmal zerlegen, oder kann man das Öl auch von oben einfüllen, wenn ich die Ventilkappe abschraube?
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

ja, bei der F1RST Platinum ist dies wirklich extrem einfach.
Luft ablassen (aufpassen, eventuell ist Öl irgendwo in der Ventilgegend - also am besten beim Luft ablassen Ventil mit Tuch bedecken) - mit einem 22er Ringschlüssel / Nuss die (Ventil-)Kappe aufschrauben und Öl einfüllen. Wie gesagt, 3~5ml ist die Empfehlung seitens RST.
Die Dichtung (O-Ring) mit etwas Fett versehen vor dem zusammenschrauben.

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## Clubber (19. Februar 2014)

HAllo Stephan,

danke für die schnelle Rückantwort.
Mal eine kurze Verständnisfrage für den Nicht-Chemiker.
Warum nehmt ihr da ein Motorex 10W-40 Motorenöl?
Ist das Dämpferöl 10W von der Viskosität nicht das gleiche?
Wichtig ist vermutlich auch, dass es ein synthetisches Öl ist, wie Motorex, oder?
Tschuldigung wenn das evtl. blöde Fragen sind - bin einfach verwirrt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

bitte bring mein gefährliches Halbwissen nicht in die Breduille 
Das Motorenöl ist ein Mehrbereichsöl - ich lasse am liebsten WiKi sprechen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motoröl ...
Gabelöl ist ein Einbreichsöl welches eine recht fixe Viskosität besitzt (Öl in einer Federgabel kann sich ohne weiteres auf langen Abfahrten bis 100°C erhitzen). 
Grundsätzlich sage ich mal ist auch etwa ein 10W Gabelöl in der Luftkammer besser als keine Schmierung, jedoch wird dies im nu aus der Luftkammer herausgedrückt sein und man darf das neu Auffüllen recht häufig wiederholen.
Ich selber habe gute Erfahrungen mit von der Firma Shock Therapy angebotenem Shock-Sirup gemacht (dieser Scmierstoff ist fast honigartig). Erstaunlich gut macht sich übrigens auch SHIMANO PTFE (Teflon) Kettenöl in der Luftkammer. Beide beschriebenen Öle sind extrem zäh und verweilen ein paar Kilometer in der Luftkammer bevor sie in die Tauchrohreinheit befördert werden. Auch das RS Redrum soll wirklich gut sein.
Dennoch wie gesagt: falls* irgenein *Öl probiert werden sollte: erst einmal die Dichtungen der Luftkammer ein paar Tage einlegen um zu sehen ob eine chemische Reaktion die Dichtungen gefährdet !

Gruß vom Stepha, RST_Europe.


----------



## Ingman2 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich weiß dieses Thema ist schon älter aber ich habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe eine RST First Platinum Federgabel und würde gerne erfahren wie viel und welches Öl in die rechte Ölkammer kommt.
Ich habe schon so ziemlich jede Fahrrad Werkstadt bei mir in der Umgebung abgeklappert aber irgendwie konnte mir da keiner Auskunft geben, deshalb wende ich mich an euch und bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## Clubber (20. Dezember 2014)

Gabelöl 10W
72ml


----------



## Ingman2 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Glubber 

Erst mal danke für deine rasche Antwort.
Du sagst also in die Ölkammer kommt das gleiche Öl wie in die Luftkammer rein?
Praktisch das Motorex 10 w 40.


----------



## Clubber (21. Dezember 2014)

Bitte thread genau durchlesen.
Das Dämpferöl ist ein 10W Dämpferöl - nicht Mehrbereichsöl 10W40.
Bei er Diskussion ging es im den Schmierstoff in der Luftkammer.
Da hat der RST Service das 10W40 empfohlen.
Ich persönlich nehm da auch das 10W.
Ausserdem sprüh ich die Tauchrohre vor dem Zusammenbau mit PTFE-Spray (Teflon).
Ich hab den Eindruck, dass dann das Ansprechverhalten besser ist.


----------



## Ingman2 (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Info , wie gesagt ich bin in dem Bereich noch ziemlich neu aber umaalles noch mal zusammen zu fassen.
Luft Kammer mehrbereichöl 10w 40 und ölkammer 10w Gabelöl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clubber (22. Dezember 2014)

Hmmmm-genau
Wobei Du als Dämpferöl auch variieren kannst.
Momentan hab ich als Dämpferöl ein 7,5W drin - weil das Öl bei Kälte etwas zähflüssiger ist.
Auf der Luftseite gehts nur ums Gleitverhalten.
Wie gesagt ich nehm da auch das 10W Dämpferöl, weil ich keine Lust hab mir auch noch ein Mehrbereichsöl zu kaufen.


----------



## Ingman2 (23. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank hast mir echt weiter geholfen.
Ich werde es aufjedenfall so machen , beide Kammern mit 10 w befüllen und schauen wie sich das entwickelt danke nochmal.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. Januar 2015)

Gutes Neues Jahr euch allen erst einmal,

zu den Fragen - sorry für unsere Abewesenheit - aber die kalte Jahreszeit will fürs testen genutzt werden  ...
In die *RST OCR Dämpfung* gehört in der Tat ein 10W Gabelöl - bei leichteren Fahrern kann aber auch zu dünnerem gegriffen werden.
Ebenso wenn man mit der Gabel in der kalten Jahreszeit unterwegs sein möchte. *75ml sind es offiziell.*

In die Luftkammer sollte ein zäher Schmierstoff, gerne auch Öl mit Fett eingebracht werden. *Öl sollte etwa 5~7ml sein.*
Denn der Luftdruck wird das Öl IMMER aus der Luftkammer in die Gabel drücken - wenn ein dünnes 10W Gabelöl in die Luftkammer kommt, ist sie nach kurzer Zeit wieder tocken und Nachfüllen angesagt. Kann man bei der RST F1RST Platinum aber eigentlich recht zügig nachkontollieren, da die Gabel (Luftkammerdeckel) recht schnell aufgeschraubt ist.

Viel Spaß mit der Gabel.

ruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. November 2015)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ja, bei der F1RST Platinum ist dies wirklich extrem einfach.
> Luft ablassen (aufpassen, eventuell ist Öl irgendwo in der Ventilgegend - also am besten beim Luft ablassen Ventil mit Tuch bedecken) - mit einem 22er Ringschlüssel / Nuss die (Ventil-)Kappe aufschrauben und Öl einfüllen. Wie gesagt, 3~5ml ist die Empfehlung seitens RST.
> ...


An meiner F1RST Platinum ist dort ein 20er Schlüssel nötig, ein etwas unübliches Mass.
Kann man nicht auch einfach mit einem Ventilschlüssel für Autoventile dasselbige heraus schrauben und dann das Öl mit einer Einwegspritze+Nadel einbringen?

Besten Dank&schöne Grüße!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. November 2015)

Hallo raumfahrer,

die Luftkammer von oben zu befüllen geht, ist aber nicht immer sehr einfach.
Der 20mm Schlüssel ist in jeglichem Maulschlüsselsatz (auch beim Discounter) ein alsobutes Standardmaß. Wenn keiner vornahden ist, sollte auch o.g. Methode funktionieren.

Einen schönen Abend und Grüße (endlich mal wieder) aus dem Büro,

Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo Stephan,

nach etwa einem Jahr federt die Gabel jetzt nicht mehr so toll bzw ruckelt.
Deshalb möchte ich einen kleinen Service durchführen.
Also mal die Tauchrohreinheit demontieren, innen sauber machen und dann mit neuem Fett versehen, wieder zusammen bauen. 
Das sollte mA vorerst reichen, oder? 
Bei der Auswahl von geeignetem Fett bin ich mir allerdings etwas unsicher...
Sollte man das Magura Fork Meister Grease verwenden oder das Motorex für Manitou Gabeln oder das r. s. p. Slip Kick Dämpfer&Gabelfett? Rock Shox hätten noch das PM600 Military Grease Gabelfett zur Auswahl...
Sogar stinknormales Shimano Nabenfett wurde u.a. hier im RST Forum auch als geeignet angesehen.

Besten Dank für hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Februar 2016)

Es war letztlich recht einfach, eine kleine Wartung an meiner F1RST Platinum zu machen. 







Also erst einmal Luft ablassen und den Einstellknopf für die Dämpfung mit einem kleinen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher abschrauben.
Dann mit einem 8mm Inbus Schlüssel im Uhrzeigersinn(*!!!*) die Kolbenstangen lösen. 
Ist nicht ohne Grund mit Aufklebern am Gabelunterteil so gekennzeichnet.





So sieht das dann aus; eigentlich alles noch schön sauber und nicht irgendwie verschlissen.
Auch Dreck oder verbrauchtes/verhärtetes Fett waren nicht zu sehen.
In den Staubabstreifern waren diese Schaumstoffringe:




Diese wurden vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher heraus gepopelt und mit Cremeseife&Haarshampoo und Wasser sauber gemacht.
Nach dem Trocknen wurden sie wieder vorsichtig in die Staubabstreifer eingesetzt und mit dünnflüssigem Motorex Gabelöl getränkt. Das war gerade da.
Zur eigentlichen Gabel-Schmierung habe ich ein "stinknormales" Gleit- und Schmierfett für professionelle Anwendungen in einer Spraydose aus´m ALDI verwendet. Erledigt seinen Job bisher recht gut. 
Die Gabel wieder zusammen schrauben, ging mit etwas Geduld auch recht gut.

Nach dem Wiedereinbau und der anschließenden Probefahrt musste die Zugstufendämpfung der Gabel stärker eingestellt werden - es federte einfach zu gut ohne größere Reibung...

Alles in Allem recht einfach zu erledigen gewesen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Raumfahrer,

hätte ich das mit dem Sprühfett nicht gelsen hätte ich mit !! DANKE PRIMA !! geantwortet. Denn u.U. lösen sich da die Gleitbuchsen in der Gabel auf, wie auch immer das Chemisch aufgebaut ist. Und zu allem Überfluss wird die Gabel übermässig schnell verschleissen und irreparable sein!

*BITTE IN RST GABELN NUR SPEZIFISCHES, LITHIUMFREIES GABELFETT *verwenden! In unseren Gabeln ab Werk setzen wir "Slick Honey" ein, dies wird von vielen namhaften Herstellern (zum Teil eingefärbt) weiter verkauft. Die Wartungs-Fette von den großen Gabelherstellern sind zumeist ein SLICK HONEY...

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Juni 2016)

@RST_Europe_Team Hallo Stefan, schön das nach 5 Monaten doch noch eine Antwort gekommen ist...
Eine ähnliche Anfrage diesbezüglich im Federgabel-Unterforum erbrachte leider kein Ergebnis.
Meine RST F1RST Platinum funktioniert seit der kleinen Wartung im Februar bei fast täglicher Nutzung immer noch ohne Probleme. Gabelspiel o.ä. konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. 
Verwendet habe ich das "SILISOL"-Sprühfett vom Hersteller/Händler _*afalin *_zum Preis von unter 5€. Gab es mal im ALDI.

Ich hätte wirklich damals gerne das "richtige Federgabelfett" verwendet.
Diese Mondpreise dafür haben mich damals noch nicht mal abgeschreckt.
Inzwischen sehe ich das aber etwas anders - aus sicher verständlichen Gründen.

Das empfohlene SLICK HONEY scheint schwer erhältlich zu sein. Die Suche auf *google* heute war leicht ernüchternd...
Immerhin hat mein Stammhändler ein recht umfangreiches Angebot an alternativen Schmiermitteln
siehe hier >>> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?page=1;pgc[16673][16677]=1;pgc[16511]=16514;orderby=3;menu=1000,185,190;content=7
Trotzdem sehe ich einige Preise/Verpackungsgrößen sehr kritisch.
Den Aufpreis für eine bunte Verpackung mit "großem" Namen ^^ bin ich derzeit nicht gewillt zu bezahlen.

Freundliche Grüße unbekannterweise.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Raumfahrer,

der bekannteste Vertreter von Slick Honey ist die gute alte Judy Butter blau eingefärbt 
Manitou Prep grease, aber auch das RST Fett: http://www.bikehit.de/5492-large_default/fett-f-r-alle-rst-gabeln.jpg
Schönes Wochenende unbekannterweise!

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Januar 2018)

so...
nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren wurde es doch mal wieder nötig, einen Service zu machen.
Also nach meiner kleiner Anleitung weiter oben alles erstmal auseinander gebaut...
Im rechten Stand/Tauchrohr war diesmal sehr viel Öl. Ich vermute, daß die Dämpungskartusche undicht geworden ist, weil u.a. auch die Dämpfung/Verstellung nicht mehr so gut ist. 
Gibt es dafür ein Dichtungskit bzw. eine Zeichnung, der man entnehmen könnte welche O-Ringe o.ä. man in welcher Größe bestellen und wechseln muß?
Oder muß evtl gleich die komplett Dichtungskartusche gewechselt werden...?

@RST_Europe_Team *bitte antworten Sie....! *


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo Raumfahrer,

RST_EUROPE antwortet 
Wegen des Services der RST F1RST Platinum, es kommt darauf an welche Bauteile *wie* Öl verlieren. Manche O-Ringe in Rebound & Compression (Lockout) sind praktisch nicht zugänglich, dann sollten die Bauteile komplett getauscht werden - also immer wenn am Bedienknopf (an dessen Achse) direkt das Öl austritt, ist ein Tausch nötig.

Staubdichtungen / Abstreifer sind nach diesem Zeitraum auch erneuerungs-würdig, grundsätzlich ist die Federbalen an sich (mit all ihren Bauteilen) ein Verschleißteil und wird nach und nach hier und da neue Bauteile brauchen...

Wie immer, aber wir wiederholen dies gern: zum Service bitte wie immer 75ml 5W (Feder-)Gabelöl verwenden, zur Schmierung der Tauchrohre ausschließlich (hochwertiges) Gabelfett; die Schaumstoff-Ringe der Abstreifer kommen in ein Ölbad (etwa Luftkammer-Öl); die Luftkammer umbedingt mit 5-7ml Luftkammeröl versehen.

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Januar 2018)

Zunächst erstmal Dank für Deine Antwort, auch wenn sie mich nicht hundertpro zufrieden stellt.


RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


Meinst Du so etwas: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=205837;menu=1000,2,121
und so was: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,2,121;search=rst;content=8;product=160454

Prinzipiell kann es ja nicht viel sein, was undicht ist.

mA sollte man eine 3 Jahre alte Federgabel nach Überholung/Dichtungswechsel doch noch fahren können - die Standrohre sind nicht irgendwie abgenutzt... irgendwelche sonstigen Beschädigungen kann ich keine feststellen... oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? 

Andererseits.... eine komplett neue Gabel bringt evtl etwas mehr Geld in die Firmenkasse, als so ein Service-Kit, mit dem man sich selber kümmern kann...  

Der Hintergrund bei mir war, mich ausgerechnet für diese F1RST Platinum zu entscheiden(totz des "Billig"-Image),  daß diese relativ leicht und mit Cantileversockeln erhältlich ist bzw. war.
Viele Alternativen gibt es ja nicht mehr. Eine Recon ist mir irgendwie zu schwer und *zu billig.*
Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Manitou R7 Pro Absolute... für diese gibt es sogar direkt ein Service Kit...
>>  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=125931;menu=1000,2,121;mid[82]=1;orderby=2
und kein "Billig-Image" - als ob es darauf ankäme...

Was tun? - außer komplett neue Gabel und umrüsten auf Scheibenbremse.... ^^


Freundliche Grüße - unbekannterweise...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo unbekannterweise,

danke erst einmal für die wahl des Underdogs, fehlendes Image hat zum Glück nichts mit Performance zu tun 
Wegen des Service Kits - diese sind für gängige Verschleißteile im Bereich Dichtung gedacht, man kann aber die "Baugruppen" wie Lockout Einheiten und Rebound Einheiten nicht sinnvoll zerlegen und die z.T. recht winzigen O-Ringe austauschen; egal ob Underdog Produkt oder Premium Marken Bling Bling 
Deswegen hatte ich en Detail erklärt was man mit Service Kit und was man mit Bauteile Tausch reparieren kann / muss - und das kann man erst ausmachen wenn die Bauteile inspiziert werden.

Ich will keine neuen Gabeln verkaufen wenn die "alte" noch top in Schuß ist, heutzutage werden genug Produkte "für die Tonne" Designed, da macht RST nicht mit!

So, nun hoffe ich Unklarheiten habe ausgeräumt haben zu können. Ich stehe nichts desto trotz gerne wieter hier zur Verfügung.

Grüße also aus dem RST EU HQ in Stuttgart, Stephan.


----------



## Clubber (29. Januar 2018)

Also als Ex-First-Platinum-Fahrer muss ich mal Folgendes sagen.
. Die First Platiunum ist easy selbst zu warten
. Auch mit leicht verschlissenen Dichtungen kann man die durchaus noch ein Jahr fahren. Dann muss man halt gelegentlich mal Öl nachfüllen.
. Für ein Ganzjahresbike ist die Gabel super, weil man einfach die Öl-Voskosität wechselt - egal was nun Standardöl ist.
. Aaaaaaaaber - an die Performance einer Topgabel kommt sie nie ran - kostet ja auch nicht mal die Hälfte.
. Uuuuund - die Gabel ist leicht aber auch entsprechend wenig wiederstandsfähig. Wenn da steht Scheibengrösse 180 max. dann ist das auch so gemeint.

Also als Fazit. Für Selbstbastler und Ganzjahresfahrer die nicht auf den letzten Tick Performance achten (also 95%) ist die Gabel prima.


----------



## Clubber (29. Januar 2018)

Auch und ein kleiner Tipp, nicht nur für RST.
Im gut sortierten Motorrad-/Motocrosszubehör gibts Teflongleitspray.
Hab ich auf Rat eines Motocrosser mal statt Brunox Deo usw. getestet 
Ruckeln ? Was ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo Clubber,

danke für das ehrliche Feedback: die F1RST Platinum ist ersteinmal sehr leicht konzipiert - ich selber bin sie mit meinen 100kg gefahren. Das ist dann aber schon in ausgesetztem Gelände zu wenig Gabel. Konkret spürt man die Verwindung in Verbindung mit dem Schnellspanner und ihren nur 30mm messenden Standrohren. Aber das ist ja auch nicht ganz so das was sie können soll - und das ist "leicht für kleinen Geldbeutel" 

Was die Performance angeht, in der Gabel steckt noch sehr viel Potential wenn man an ein paar Stellschrauben dreht, konkret Luftkammergröße, Dämpfung (die hat keine High Speed Ports), etc.
Die technische Plattform ist eben auch schon aus dem Jahre 2010 - und die Gabel würde schlußendlich unverändert weiter gebaut, um den Preis nicht in die Höhe zu treiben.

Was das Teflongleitspray angeht, nun ja, gut gefettet hat sich solch Tuningmittel noch nie bei uns als nötig erwiesen. Denn das (gute & hochwertige) Fett der Gabel stellt die Performance sicher. Und dies bildet auch den Gleitfilm der die Abstreifer / Dichtungen schmiert & weich hält.
Neue Schmiermitel könnten im schlimmsten Fall eben Dichtungen angreifen und zerstören.

Liebe Grüße vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

